# What branch of the Military did you serve in?



## Popeye (Aug 17, 2009)

Just curious how many veterans (and active duty) guys we have here. You can vote for 2 branches because I know some people saw the light and crossed over from one branch to another.

I guess I should tell about mine huh?

US Navy from 1986 - 2006
Retired as EM1
4 Ships: USS Canisteo (AO-99) USS Scout (MCM-8), USS Devastator (MCM-6) and USS Blackhawk (MHC-58)
2 tours at SIMA NRMF Ingleside, TX (Navy depot level repair facility)
Final 4 year tour was as an RDC (Drill Instructor) at Greal Lakes Recruit Training Command


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 17, 2009)

my brother was in the army, korea for a few years, went to fort sill oklahoma, and got out last year. does that count?? lol :mrgreen:

i wish i had went in for the free schooling


----------



## dunk50 (Aug 17, 2009)

I saw the light the first time and I think I got it RiGHT! =D>


----------



## FishingCop (Aug 17, 2009)

Regular Army, 1966-1969, last year in Vietnam - Tet offesive through Tet offensive..... Before that, one year on Staten Island, NY and one year in Germany. Volunteered for Vietnam. I was 17 years old when I enlisted and 20 when I got out...


----------



## river_wolf (Aug 17, 2009)

U S Navy here, 1984 to 2008. 4 ships, 6 deployments and 4 tours in the Gulf. 

Crossed the line of Death in Lybia, Mogadishu, Desert storm, Desert Shield, OEF and OIF


----------



## taxidermist (Aug 17, 2009)

Army. 1988-1998 Germany MId East, Central America, medically retired 12/07/1998


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 17, 2009)

USN from Aug. 23, 1971- Oct. 1, 1992 (ret'd):

5 ships
5 Med Cruises
Some shore duty stations scattered in there.


----------



## thudpucker (Aug 17, 2009)

Washington National Guard, 1955, Field artillery, Reg ARMY, Combat MP, Korea 59-60 (when they weren't supposed to be shooting at us) and left in 61.
My departure was mutually pleasing. I didn't look back.


----------



## bcritch (Aug 18, 2009)

US Navy 1987-1991 Stationed in Japan aboard the USS Midway. I also spent a few year in the Reserves in Willow Groove, PA.


----------



## russ010 (Aug 18, 2009)

Air National Guard - 1999 present... 

99-05 - ParaRescue
05-08 - Satellite Communications (SATCOM)
08-09 - Air Traffic Control Radio Maintenance
09-Present - Back with SATCOM, but doing a special mission called Eagle Vision (photography with satellites) - basically a glorified Google Earth

and if you can name a country where we've been (and where we haven't been..), I've probably been there, done that and got the Tshirt


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks fellas. Much appreciated


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 18, 2009)

bcritch said:


> US Navy 1987-1991 Stationed in Japan aboard the USS Midway. I also spent a few year in the Reserves in Willow Groove, PA.




Hmmm, USS Midway & Willow Grove..............................you wouldn't be an Airedale would you!? 8) . Just messin' with you. :wink: 

My nephew is now aboard the Carl Vinson as a brand new (just frocked) 3rd Class air traffic controller. He's not real happy right now though, as he's doing his turn mess crankin' (night shift) in the galley.


----------



## river_wolf (Aug 18, 2009)

bcritch said:


> US Navy 1987-1991 Stationed in Japan aboard the USS Midway. I also spent a few year in the Reserves in Willow Groove, PA.



Last time I saw the Midway, she was a museum on the water front down in SanDiego. All I did was Bird farms. 

Enterprise (85-86)
Carl Vinson (87-88)
Abraham Lincoln (89-95)
Harry S Truman (98-02)
Enterprise (05-08) You know the old sayn, "Dont go back to a ship you have already been too." Well its true... Also, Never report to a ship with the Gold anchor....


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 19, 2009)

:shock: 5 bird farms! You ever get any shore duty mixed in there?


----------



## bcritch (Aug 21, 2009)

Waterwings said:


> bcritch said:
> 
> 
> > US Navy 1987-1991 Stationed in Japan aboard the USS Midway. I also spent a few year in the Reserves in Willow Groove, PA.
> ...



Absolutely :lol: AT3 when I got out....


----------



## bcritch (Aug 21, 2009)

river_wolf said:


> bcritch said:
> 
> 
> > US Navy 1987-1991 Stationed in Japan aboard the USS Midway. I also spent a few year in the Reserves in Willow Groove, PA.
> ...



Nice varity there....

Yes, the Midway is in San Diego as a museum. I'd like to get out there some time for a visit.


----------



## whj812 (Aug 21, 2009)

US Army 2000-2006, E-5 SGT, MOS - 25B20

Spent 6 years as a systems analyst in the Army.


----------



## geemyrick (Aug 22, 2009)

US Army 1986-2006 11b
Fort Carson Co.
Camp Kasey Korea
Fort Riley Ks.
Camp Kasey Korea
Fort Benning Ga
Iraq
Fort Benning Ga
Iraq
Fort Riley Ks


----------



## shinerman77 (Aug 22, 2009)

Coast Guard 1995 to Present

2 Small boat stations mostly search and rescue and a little law enforcement
210' cutter out of St. Petersburg FL. durg enforcement, migrant interdiction and some fishery patrols. Saw most of the caribbean. 
currently stationed in Greenville MS on a bouy tender marking the channel in the Mississippi river.

E-5 mos Mechanic


----------



## dougdad (Aug 22, 2009)

USAF RETIRED!!!


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 23, 2009)

:shock: Just dawned on me that today (8-23) 38 yrs ago I left for boot camp. Doesn't seem that long ago really.


----------



## Popeye (Aug 23, 2009)

And you prolly remember your Company Commanders pretty well too.


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 23, 2009)

Popeye said:


> And you prolly remember your Company Commanders pretty well too.




yep, BM1 Smith (only one CC per company at that time). While we were at church on Sunday morning, he'd trash the berthing compt (bunks and lockers), and we'd spend the rest of the day re-folding all of our uniforms (with our drill rifles laying next to us in case we talked, then we'd drill some), after that we'd swab and wax the deck and clean the head. Some things you just don't forget, lol.


----------



## river_wolf (Aug 27, 2009)

Waterwings said:


> :shock: 5 bird farms! You ever get any shore duty mixed in there?




Had a few, SIMA SanFrancisco/ NAS Alameda Security, two tours at NAWC test site in Lakehurst, NJ and Chambers Field running shore based arresting gear QA in Norfolk. Went to Chambers Field after they kicked me off the Enterprise for my Knees. Kinda hard to work the flight deck wearing braces on both knees.


----------



## BlueWaterLED (Aug 27, 2009)

USAF 89'-93' 
Suwon AB, South Korea
Osan AB, South Korea
Nellis AFB, NV


----------



## caveman (Aug 29, 2009)

USMC
Mardet CV-60 Sara 84-85
2ND LAV 85-87 as a gunner/FO for 81 mm mortors
1983-1987 
MOS 0341


----------



## riverdawgs (Sep 3, 2009)

U.S Army Airborne!

1990-1997 3/73rd Armor (Airborne) Fort Bragg, NC
1997-2001 HHC 2/34 Armor Fort Riley, Ks

May 2001 Medically Retired (wanted to do 30 but after 2 knees surgeries and a shoudler surgery, they said otherwise)


----------



## BassNBob (Sep 3, 2009)

US Army, Sgt. E-5, Jan 69 - Jan 70
Ft. Campbell KY.
Ft. Polk LA.
Tay Ninh, Viet Nam June 69 - June 70 
Ft. Lewis Washington
MOS 11C40


----------



## Tunnels (Sep 9, 2009)

Navy - 1966-1972. Tin Can (destroyers) Sailor all the way. Two Med. cruises, Shakedown in Guantanamo, Nam & North Atlantic. Got out as a 1st class Bos'un.


----------



## bobberboy (Sep 9, 2009)

Drafted in 1970 but joined the Air Force for a four-year hitch
Beale AFB, CA
Kadena AFB, Okinawa
Weisbaden AFB, Germany (NATO)
Duluth AFB, MN


----------



## casey10 (Dec 9, 2009)

Joined Canadian airforce in 1965, served 15 yrs in the ranks as a machinist, was comissioned as an officer in 1980, served 16 more yrs and retired from Goose Bay ,Labrador as the base armament officer at age 50. Have now been retired 14 yrs and luvin it!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 9, 2009)

casey10 said:


> Joined Canadian airforce in 1965, served 15 yrs in the ranks as a machinist, was comissioned as an officer in 1980, served 16 more yrs and retired from Goose Bay ,Labrador as the base armament officer at age 50. Have now been retired 14 yrs and luvin it!! :mrgreen:




That's quite a career, Casey! How long does one have to serve in the Canadian armed forces to receive a pension of sometype? It's 20 yrs here in the U.S.


----------



## gunny146 (Dec 9, 2009)

U. S. Marine Corps Reserves
1993-present
Gunnery Sergeant, E-7
8999 - Company Gunnery Sergeant, Headquarters Company, H&S Battalion, 4th MLG, Marietta Ga
Semper Fidelis!!!!! to my fellow leathernecks
and a big THANKS to my brothers (and sisters) in arms.


----------



## river_wolf (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey Gunny, We are going to have to make plans on wetting some lines this spring! Swap a few lies and just kick back.


----------



## Hydrilla (Dec 10, 2009)

1992-1997


----------



## wildcatfan (Dec 13, 2009)

USCG 1980-2006, E1-E7 then warrant retired as a W4. East and west coasts, Caribbean and Gulf coast.


----------



## Henry Hefner (Dec 13, 2009)

I want to thank you all for your service, it is much appreciated. I never served myself, but family has. 
Dad, Navy, WWII
Brother, Navy 3 tours in 'Nam
Brother, Marines, 8 years
Nephew, Marines, killed last month in Afghanistan.


----------



## lcdr frank (Dec 19, 2009)

US Navy, Supply Corp,active and reserve for 22 years, Tin can (USS Sampson DDG 10), USS Yellowstone (AD41), SUBGRU 6, to many short duty. A member of the Persian Gulf Yacht Club. 2 of my sons are active duty Marines. One has 9 years and 3 combat tours and my baby has 5 years and 2 combat tours.

Frank


----------

